# Marines on..... Mars



## nitrohuck (Mar 29, 2017)

Damn, who knew? Where's Kurt Russel at???

Ex-Marine: ‘I Guarded a Mars Colony and Donald Rumsfeld Came to My Retirement on the Moon’

_One ex-Marine claims he has spilled the beans on one of America’s biggest secrets.

Not only is there life on Mars, but he personally spent 17 years there guarding five top-secret colonies full of human beings.

Part of an international space team called the ‘Earth Defense Force’, the elite space fighter, Randy Cramer, who goes by the name Captain Kaye, said he trained on the moon for his special mission.

That’s not all.

It also seems former secretary of defense Donald Rumsfeld is a space traveler and even presided over Captain Kaye’s retirement celebration on the moon.

Oh yeah, the government also wants Captain Kaye to talk.

According to Intellihub, Captain Kaye aka Randy Cramer told them he has been ordered to talk by his Marine commanding officer.

“Cramer reveals that he is being given the green light to go ahead and speak publicly about his experiences,” the Mars whistleblower site says. “As part of the “USMC ss” (United States Marine Corps – Special Service), he states that his commander, Brigadier-General Julian Smythe, has given him full permission to share his story.”

While that sounds a bit fishy, he also talks about wars with Reptilian things according to Intellihub:

There were some local skirmishes and small battles, but the colony of humans there mostly got along with these 2 species, until the Draconian reptilians got involved – at which point it became a brutal 4-way war. The native reptoid species were able to easily overcome the Draco Reptilians militarily, but nonetheless, a war erupted until a catastrophic event almost wiped out Cramer’s entire station and its sister station. Since there were around 260 military personnel stationed at each of these bases, this event resulted in the death of (at least) around 520 people.

Also, he made it clear that being a space pilot and fighting reptiles is not all fun. When he returned to earth, he had to become a teenager again and that was really, really hard:

At the end of his time, he was regressed and brought back into a younger cloned body of 17 years old and inserted back into Earth life. It took him a lot of effort and inner psychological work to retrieve these memories and integrate them back into his life._


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## AWP (Mar 29, 2017)

What position does he hold in the Trump administration?


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 29, 2017)

Science Tsar.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Mar 29, 2017)

Even if this nonsense was true, I wouldn't want to know. I feel the same way about ghosts and shit.

Hard pass.


----------



## nitrohuck (Mar 29, 2017)

The Hate Ape said:


> Even if this nonsense was true, I wouldn't want to know. I feel the same way about ghosts and shit.
> 
> Hard pass.



We can always double down on that...


----------



## AWP (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Devildoc (Mar 29, 2017)

Are y'all seriously hearing about this for the first time?  The government declassified this a while back.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 29, 2017)

I know how stressful an OPLANET deployment can be. After all, I've been to Naha.


----------



## nobodythank you (Mar 29, 2017)

AWP said:


> Doogie


Goddamn you. You aligned the universe just to make that post, didn't you? You realize the fabric of spacetime has been ruptured. The interwebz are yours to command.

ETA: I wonder how many here get this beyond the surface LoL


----------



## medicchick (Mar 29, 2017)

ke4gde said:


> Goddamn you. You aligned the universe just to make that post, didn't you? You realize the fabric of spacetime has been ruptured. The interwebz are yours to command.
> 
> ETA: I wonder how many here get this beyond the surface LoL


I still call him that when talking to RP.:-"


----------



## Board and Seize (Mar 29, 2017)

Don't worry guys, this all checks out.  He can't get his DD-214 for a couple of reasons:

Unacknowledged SAP
Don't bother looking for any bootcamp photos - he didn't enlist.  He was _born_/_engineered_ as a member of the USMC s.s. (Special Section - a distinct branch of the armed forces from the USMC).
And you know he's legit because:



> When I agreed to speak publicly, my security clearance was raised to a Blue/Gold-13, which has granted me full access to USMC s.s. intelligence files, and weekly briefings by Brigadier General Julian Smythe, personally.   link



Not quite G14 classified though...

This just gets more fun the more I dig!


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 29, 2017)

Honest to fucking God:wall:


----------



## pardus (Mar 29, 2017)

Supposedly the Great Granddaughter of Dwight D Eisenhower...


----------



## pardus (Mar 29, 2017)

Seems totally legit. Visual video starts at the 15min mark.


----------



## AWP (Mar 29, 2017)

pardus said:


> Visual video starts...



As opposed to the braille or smell videos out there?


----------



## pardus (Mar 29, 2017)

AWP said:


> As opposed to the braille or smell videos out there?



Cunt!


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Mar 29, 2017)

I guess everyone needs a little whimsy in their lives...:-"


----------

